# LGB Gearbox Motor Test



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

What's the amps range for an LGB motor, or, at what amps reading indicates a motor is failiing? Someone gave me this information last year but I can't find it.
Thanks


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Out of the engine, never over 200ma. In an engine depends on rollers, track, or pulling cars and if 1 motor or 2 motor unit.


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

Dan Pierce said:


> Out of the engine, never over 200ma. In an engine depends on rollers, track, or pulling cars and if 1 motor or 2 motor unit.





Dan Pierce said:


> Out of the engine, never over 200ma. In an engine depends on rollers, track, or pulling cars and if 1 motor or 2 motor unit.


Dan - I connected DC power directly just to the rear motor block and ran the current through my Fluke 117 with the LGB 2040 Crocodile on a roller wheels test stand. It read .3 - .4 amps at all voltage ranges. 

Your thoughts on the condition of the motor?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, if it is a dual motor loco, on rollers, that sounds reasonable.

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

.4 amps is on the high side, but not bad enough. I would run the motor for 10 minutes and see if the current 'creeps' higher. If it is the old motor with the red/black plastic brush holders then I would take these off and use an exacto knife and clean the carbon out between the armatures and polish the armature (I use a piece of the track cleaner loco disks for this).


----------

